#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 消失的部落格

## 有醬藍

昨天登入時發現我的部落格不見了，為什麼會這樣？

因為不知道該到哪邊反映問題，所以就到這邊發文了。

希望沒有發錯地方。

----------


## 雪麒

其實部落格是有100篇文章數後才會開放的功能，不過由於系統更新設定太多，未能及時恢復所有設置的關係，之前有一段時間是全部會員都開放部落格的。
不過既然你已經發表了部落格文章，那就將你的部落格功能開放，現在應該已經可以訪問了。希望能善用這份頗為破格的福利哦～⊙w⊙

----------


## 有醬藍

真的大大的感謝！！

都不知道怎麼說了，我會努力經營部落格的。(不對吧？)

同時也辛苦你了，這麼多的系統設定一定很繁雜很累吧？

加油喔~！

----------

